# [Lesertest] Wavemaster Cube Mini - Kleine Wunderquader



## Oromis16 (30. Mai 2016)

*Wavemaster Cube Mini - Kleine Wunderquader
a
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Vorwort
- Die Lautsprecher
- Lieferumfang
- Verarbeitungsqualität
- Die Testumgebung
- Klang im Vergleich
- Klang mit verschiedenen Abspielgeräten
- Den Klang den eigenen Ansprüchen anpassen
- Fazit
- Nachwort

Hinweis: Einige Bilder wurden mit extrem langen Belichtungszeiten aufgenommen um die Materialstruktur besser wiederzugeben. Daraus resultieren große 6-Eckige bis runde Artefakte, die normalerweise natürlich nicht sichtbar sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank an Wavemaster für die Bereitstellung der Lautsprecher und den freundlichen Kontakt.

Im Fließtext sind nicht alle Bilder der Lautsprecher untergebracht, die Komplettsammlung (43 Bilder) kann hier als Zip-Archiv heruntergeladen werden: Mediafire


*Vorwort*
Lautsprechertests sind immer ein schwieriges Thema, denn korrekte Mess- und Richtwerte sind zwar im Prinzip vorhanden, sie sagen aber bei weitem nicht so viel aus wie ein hübscher FPS-Balken in einem Grafikkartentest, denn die subjektive Meinung ist bei Musik und bei der Tonwiedergabe bei jedem komplett anders ausgeprägt.
Ich werde beim Thema Klangqualität mein Bestes geben, einen möglichst guten und neutralen Einblick zu bieten, dennoch ist meine Aussage nicht allgemeingültig. Wer sich unsicher ist, oder spezielle Ansprüche hat, tut also gut daran die Zeit für einen Ladenbesuch zu investieren und sich die Lautsprecher anzuhören, bevor man sie wegen den anders gewichteten eigenen Vorlieben zurückschickt.


*Die Lautsprecher*
Ende 2015 stellte der deutsche Hersteller Wavemaster, den die meisten wohl vom 2.1-System Moody kennen dürften, neue Lautsprecher mit dem Namen Cube Mini vor.
Das 2.0 System ist eine kleinere Ausführung der im Vorjahr vorgestellten Cube Reihe. Während die Optik größtenteils gleich bleibt ist die neue Version deutlich kleiner, um ein Drittel auf nur noch 5,6 Liter ist sie geschrumpft worden.

Für einen Marktpreis von rund 100€ bieten die Minis jeweils einen Hoch- und einen Tief-/Mitteltöner (1", Seide; 4", Papier), die Tonsignale erhalten sie wahlweise durch den Klinkeneingang, per RCA(Chinch)-Stecker oder Bluetooth. Laut Wavemaster ist dabei der Klinkeneingang für Geräte mit niedriger Ausgangsleistung ausgelegt (z.B. Smartphone), die Verbindung über RCA(Chinch) hingegen für Geräte mit hoher Ausgangsleistung (PC, Laptop).
Die Bedienung erfolgt über zwei Regler an der Rückseite, die Bass- und Höhenlastigkeit beeinflussen, und zwei Regler vorne, über die die Eingabequelle ausgewählt und die Lautstärke verstellt werden kann.
Erhalten die Lautsprecher über einige Minuten kein oder ein nur sehr schwaches Signal, so schalten sie sich selbstständig in den Standby-Modus und verlassen diesen wieder, wenn ein Signal ankommt. Der Standby-Modus wird auch aktiviert, wenn der Lautstärkeregler ganz nach links gedreht wird. Dort ist ein kleiner Widerstand zu spüren, der den Übergang markiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Korpus der Box besteht laut Wavemaster aus MDF. Das ist ein gängiges Baumaterial für Lautsprecher dieser Preisklasse, und findet auch noch bei höherpreisigen Modellen und vielen Baukästen Verwendung. Das Gewicht von 1910 bzw 2270 Gramm bei der Kontrollbox spricht dabei für den Einsatz von ausreichend dickem Material.
Über dem MDF wird angerautes, schwarzes Plastik angebracht, die einzige Ausnahme ist die Rückseite der Kontrollbox: Hier ist eine lackierte Metallplatte angebracht, die wohl für die Passivkühlung des Verstärkers verantwortlich sein dürfte.

Die Grundform ist wie bei fast allen Lautsprechern Quaderförmig, einige Kanten sind allerdings großzügig abgerundet. Die Membranen der Chassis werden durch lackierte Metallgitter vor Berührung und Beschädigung geschützt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich die Boxen als 3d-Modell ansehen will, der kann das mit Blender und dieser Datei tun: [Runterladen und dann einfach in Blender öffnen]
Hinweis: Das Modell ist nicht von Wavemaster, sondern von mir erstellt. Dementsprechend weicht es in einigen Details vom Original ab und soll nur zur (groben) Veranschaulichung dienen.


*Lieferumfang*
Der 44x20x24cm große Karton enthält neben dem mehrsprachigen Anleitungsheft aus Papier und den gedämpft eingepackten Boxen selbst noch eine 3,5mm Klinkenverlängerung, einen 3,5mm Klinke auf 2xRCA(Chinch)-Adapter und ein Lautsprecherkabel mit abisolierten und verzinnten Enden.
Das Klinkenkabel kommt auf eine Länge von 1,5 Metern, das Lautsprecherkabel ist hingegen ganze 4 Meter lang.
Das Stromkabel kommt auf 1,4 Meter und ist von Haus aus mit einem Klettverschluss versehen. Mit diesem kann man das Kabel jederzeit wieder zusammenrollen und fixieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verarbeitungsqualität*
Die Kanten zwischen den einzelnen Teilen der Oberfläche, so wie die Verbindungen zwischen Schutzgitter und Front, sind sehr sauber. Auffällige Unregelmäßigkeiten oder gar der Korpus selbst sind nicht zu sehen. Das gleiche gilt für die Metallplatte an der Rückseite der Kontrollbox, deren schwarze Farbe fehlerfrei aufgetragen wurde. Die Aufkleber auf der Rückseite und die Gummifüße sitzen ganzflächig fest.
Von der Produktion sichtbar bleiben nur die Verbindungsnähte der einzelnen Plastikteile, davon ist eine zwischen den beiden Schutzgittern der Nebenbox und eine an der Unterseite beider Boxen zu finden. Diese sind allerdings nur bei sehr starkem, sehr schrägem Lichteinfall sichtbar, unter normalen Umständen kann man sie weder sehen noch ertasten. 

Kurzum lässt sich also sagen, dass die Lautsprecher keinerlei Kritik an der Verarbeitung zulassen. Das Niveau wäre auch für höherpreisige Modellen noch angemessen.
*

Die Testumgebung*
Die Tests finden alle in einem Zimmer mit 3,8 auf 4,8 Metern statt, das eine Deckenhöhe von 2,5 Metern hat. Die Lautsprecher werden an den rot markierten Positionen in 80cm Höhe und mit 10cm Abstand zur Wand aufgestellt. Ich selbst sitze dabei mittig und mit 90cm Abstand zu den Lautsprecher, die mit mir auf Augenhöhe sind. Sofern nicht anders angegeben wird als Wiedergabequelle ein MSI X99S SLI PLUS (ALC 892) verwendet. Zum Abspielen kommt der Windows Media Player von Windows 7 Professional zum Einsatz, die Lautstärke von Player und Windows ist auf 100% gestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Vergleichslautsprecher:*


Hersteller|Wavemaster|Edifier|Microlab
Produkt|Cube Mini|R1900TII|B77
System|2.0|2.0|2.0
Als Vergleichsmodelle dienen B77er aus dem Hause Microlab und R1900TIIer von Edifier. Letztere bewegten sich bis zum Produktionsstop auf ähnlichem Preisniveau wie Wavemaaters Minis, die B77er sind jedoch aktuell gut 30€ günstiger. Beide Vergleichsmodelle sind deutlich größer und haben dadurch eigentlich einen Vorteil - ob dieser allerdings auch wirklich im Klangbild auftaucht sehen wir später. Die Regler für Bass und Höhen befinden sich, sofern vorhanden, jeweils in der Standardposition.


*Klang im Vergleich*

*Lieder:*


Interpret|Versengold|Versengold|Saltatio Mortis|Corvus Corax|Korpiklaani|Nightwish|Lindsey Stirling|Survivor|R.I.O
Titel|Vom Zauber des Wildfräuleins|Vom gerechten Kriege|Mauern aus Angst|Ordu Languet|Rauta|Êlan|Crystallize|Eye Of The Tiger|Like I Love You
Genre|Mittelalter-Folk|Mittelalter-Folk|Mittelalter-Rock|Mittelalter|Folk-Metal|Symphonic-Metal|Dubsteb|Hard Rock|House/Dance
Abspielmedium|CD|CD|CD|CD|CD|Prime Music|Prime Music|Prime Music|Prime Music
Es sind natürlich bei weitem nicht alle Musikgenres vorhanden, das liegt unter anderem an der schieren Menge derselben. Da es ein recht bunter Mix ist dürften aber trotzdem alle Ansprüche an die Lautsprecher gestellt werden die Normalnutzer an sie haben.

Wie zu erwarten war liefern die günstigeren B77er im Vergleich zu den beiden Konkurrenten in allen Liedern eine hörbar geringere Klangqualität. Hintergrunddetails verschwinden hier stellenweise, oder sie sind nur verschwommen ausgeprägt. Einige Beispiele hierfür sind die Sänger in _Vom gerechten Kriege_, die sich nicht mehr so deutlich von einander trennen lassen, und die Wiedergabe der Gitarre in _Vom Zauber des Wildfräuleins_, bei der ebenso Details unterschlagen werden. Weitere Unterschiede können vor allem in _Eye Of The Tiger_, _Crystallize _und im Intro von_ Ordu Languet_ festgestellt werden, diese zeigen sich in erster Linie im Untergehen von einzelnen Instrumenten.
Deutlich vergleichbarer mit der Qualität der Minis ist die der R1900TIIs von Edifier. Die beiden Lautsprecher sind trotz ihrer unterschiedlichen Voluminen fast gleich auf, Unterschiede sind nur bei der Basswiedergabe festzustellen: Die Lautsrpecher von Wavemaster hören sich hier deutlich präziser an als die Konkurrenz von Edifier. Das macht sich am stärksten in _Eye Of The Tiger_ bemerkbar, ist aber auch in anderen Liedern wie beispielsweise _Rauta _zu hören.

An der reinen Bassstärke ist bei allen drei Lautsprechern nichts zu bemängeln, sie liegen in etwa gleich auf. Wer mehr Bass will sollte sich also eher in Richtung 2.1 System umsehen.


*Filme:*


Titel|Herr der Ringe Extended - Teil 1|Battleship|Caminandes LIamigos|Witcher 3 Cinematik
Abspielmedium|BluRay|BluRay|Website Mp4|Website Mp4
Zeitspanne|Intro|1:45|Komplett|Komplett
In den getesteten Filmen sind die Unterschiede nicht ganz so deutlich wie bei den Liedern, dennoch hört man sie erneut. Zwei Beispiele hierfür sind der Subbass im Intro von Herr der Ringe, der bei den B77ern fast nicht wahrnehmbar ist, und das Rauschen des Meeres in Caminandes LIamigos, das sich verschwommen anhört. Die Lautsprecher von Edifier und Wavemaster leisten hier deutlich bessere Arbeit.
Zwischen diesen sind allerdings keine erwähnenswerten Unterschiede feststellbar, da die präzisere Basswiedergabe der Minis in Filmen fast nicht zum Einsatz kommt. 


Eine Stichprobe in den Spielen Witcher III und Tomb Raider 2013 ergab ein ähnliches Bild wie in Filmen: B77 etwas schlechter, R1900TII und Cube Mini auf selber Höhe.


*Klang mit verschiedenen Abspielgeräten*

*Die Abspielsquellen:*


Produkt|MSI X99S SLI Plus (ALC 892)|FiiO E10k Olympus II|LG L90
Verbindung|Klinke|Klinke|Bluetooth|
Verglichen werden die Wiedergabe mit einem Oberklasse Mainboard, dessen Soundchip allerdings auch schon auf einigen Mainboards der 60€-Klasse zu finden ist, eine FiiO E10k Olympus II für rund 80€ und ein LG L90, das über Bluetooth verbunden wird.

*Die Lieder:*


Interpret|Korpiklaani|Corvus Corax|Survivor
Titel|Rauta|Ordu Languet|Eye Of The Tiger
Genre|Folk-Metal|Mittelalter|Hard Rock
Abspielmedium|CD|CD|Prime Music

Während die mit dem Mainboard erreichte Klangqualität keinesfalls schlecht ist, zeigt sich mit dem E10k ein noch etwas klareres Klangbild. Der Unterschied ist eindeutig hörbar, rechtfertigt aber meiner Meinung nach keine 80€, denn diese könnte man schlicht in bessere Lautsprecher investieren. Wer allerdings noch eine alte Soundkarte hat, oder auf ein günstiges Angebot stößt, der sollte den Versuch auf jeden Fall wagen.

Will man die Lautsprecher über Bluetooth verbinden muss man zunächst den linken Regler auf Bluetooth stellen, ist das getan blinkt die LED der Kontrollbox. Ein langsames Blinken ist das Signal, dass Bluetooth eingeschalten ist, schnelles Blinken signalisiert, dass das System gerade ein entsprechendes Gerät sucht.
Ist das der Fall kann man mit dem Smartphone einfach eine Verbindung über das Bluetooth-Menü herstellen und anschließend gewohnt im Player Musik abspielen, diese wird dann automatisch an die Lautsprecher weitergegeben. Die Verbindung wird gespeichert, schaltet man die Lautsprecher also aus und wieder an muss man die Prozedur nicht wiederholen.

Hinweis: Zur Wiedergabe ist keine zusätzliche App notwendig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wiedergabe über Bluetooth funktioniert reibungslos. Sobald die Verbindung hergestellt wurde konnten die Lautsprecher das Signal im gesamten Raum fehlerfrei empfangen - auch ohne direkten Sichtkontakt. Beim Test, wie lange die Verbindung standhält, konnte ich noch im nächsten Raum zwei Meter um die Ecke gehen bevor die ersten Abbrüche zu hören waren.
Die Tonqualität ist dabei mit der Wiedergabe über das Mainboard vergleichbar, sie wird dank des digitalen Signals auch mit zunehmender Entfernung nicht schlechter, sondern bleibt konstant bis die Entfernung zu groß wird und gar nichts mehr zu hören ist.


*Den Klang den eigenen Ansprüchen anpassen*
Schallwellen haben diverse Eigenarten, die das Klangbild teils stark beeinflussen und damit auch verbessern beziehungsweise verschlechtern können.
So wird beispielsweise bei einem Lautsprecher, der das Bassreflexrohr hinten hat [Wie bei den hier getesteten Lautsprechern], mit zunehmender Nähe zu einer Wand hinten der Bass stärker, da er früher reflektiert wird. Die Exaktheit der Wiedergabe verändert sich mit dem Verschieben aber auch, je nach Konzeption der Box zum Besseren oder zum Schlechteren hin. Hier können einige Zentimeter mehr oder weniger große Veränderungen bewirken, die über den Justierbereich des Bassreglers hinausgehen.
Große klangliche Veränderungen können auch mit der Veränderung des Winkels der Lautsprecher zum Hörer erreicht werden, als Faustregel dient oft ein gleichschenkliges Dreieck zwischen Hörer und beiden Satelliten. Dabei sollten alle möglichst auf identischer Höhe sein, damit alle Frequenzen gleich ausgeprägt sind.

Ist die Qualität der Lautsprecher unter den eigenen Erwartungen liegt das oft auch an der entsprechenden Software. Eine zu niedrige Lautstärke in Windows oder eine Verstärkung über die Wiedergabesoftware haben beispielsweise oft einen verschlechternden Effekt. Für die, die die Lautstärke sowieso über den Regler an der Kontrollbox regeln, ist es also empfehlenswert die Lautstärke in Windows und der entsprechenden Software auf 100% zu stellen.
[Unter Umständen können auch Lösungen zwischen 70% und 100% besser sein, hier gilt es auszuprobieren]


*Fazit*
Wavemaster hat mit dem neuen 2.0 System alles richtig gemacht.
Die verkleinerte Version der Cube-Lautsprecher hat eine lobenswerte Verarbeitungsqualität, der Klang ist für die Größe eindeutig überzeugend und für den Preis lobenswert. Die zusätzliche Verbindungsmöglichkeit über Bluetooth leistet gute Arbeit, wobei ich den Vorteil darin gar nicht (nur) in der Wiedergabe über ein Smartphone, sondern viel mehr in der kabellosen Verbindung mit dem Computer sehe. Damit hat man ein störendes Kabel weniger zu verlegen.
Wer also ein 2.0 System in der Preisklasse um 100€ sucht, der macht mit diesen Lautsprecher eindeutig nichts falsch. Aufgrund der vielen Vorzüge verleihe ich eine Kaufempfehlung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Käufer denen die schwarze Farbe nicht zusagt könnten übrigens Glück haben: Die Cube-Reihe gibt es noch in zwei zusätzliche Varianten in grau und weiß. Möglicherweise liefert der Hersteller ähnliche Versionen für die Cube Minis nach, damit auch Leute mit anderen Designansprüchen die Lautsprecher in die nähere Auswahl mit aufnehmen können.


Die Bedeutungen und Variationen der Awards sind hier zu finden: Klick (Änderungen vorbehalten)

*Nachwort*
Wie immer sind Verbesserungsvorschläge, Korrekturen und weitere Testwünsche gerne gesehen. Sollte noch jemand spezifischere Fragen zu den Lautsprechern haben werde ich diese natürlich gerne beantworten.


*Andere Artikel von mir
**F**ractal Design Core 500**, Schwedischer Winzling auf dem Weg zur Perfektion*
*Athlon 845, Bagger gegen Dampfwalze**
Athlon 5370, Freilaufgehege für den alten Jaguar
**

Wer von neuen Tests von mir erfahren will kann sich per PN bei mir melden. Ihr bekommt dann immer wenn es etwas neues gibt eine Nachricht. Gebt bitte mit an, ob ihr nur fertige Tests oder auch schon während der Produktion ein paar Infos haben wollt.*


----------



## Lichterflug (1. Juni 2016)

Erst gestern war ich mal wieder auf der Suche nach einem (gezielt) Stereo-System bis 100€, bei dem keine festverbauten Kabel verwendet werden. Diese wären sogar als Zone 2-Speaker meines AVR verwendbar.

Danke für den ausführlichen Test!


----------



## Kusanar (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Oromis!
Erstmal Danke für den Test. Gerade bei Lautsprechern ist das natürlich immer etwas subjektiv, da jeder ein unterschiedliches Gehör und natürlich auch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, was den Klang und die Stilrichtung der Musik anbelangt, hat.

Hattest du zufällig schon mal einen der Topping-Verstärker (SMSL SA-60, SA-80 oder vergleichbare) in Betrieb? Wenn ja, wie würdest du den Vergleich zwischen den Cube Mini und durchschnittlichen Hi-Fi-Lautsprechern älteren Baujahrs mit so einem SMSL sehen?
Wie sieht es denn mit der maximalen Lautstärke aus? Ausreichend für ca. 25m²? Irgendwelche groben Verzerrungen bemerkbar? Ich höre zwischendurch gerne mal Dub, Reggae oder Deep House auf etwas höheren Pegeln. Also gerade im Tieftonbereich sollten die kleinen noch etwas Luft nach oben haben. Oder sollte ich hier besser gleich zum größeren Modell aus der Cube-Reihe greifen?

Hintergrund der Fragen: Bin gerade am Grübeln, ob ich mir einen zusätzlichen Verstärker spare und gleich die Boxen mitsamt dem alten Verstärker gegen die Cube Mini ersetze.

PS: Bei meinem System habe ich mit der Onboard-Soundkarte durchaus schon Verschlechterungen der Klangqualität, wenn ich den Lautstärkeregler im Windows auf 100% drehe. Die Bässe werden unsauber, die Höhen sind nicht mehr ganz so fein definiert. Sämtliche "Klangverschlimmbesserungen" der Soundkarte und/oder Abspielsoftware sind dabei selbstverständlich deaktiviert. Ich fahre seitdem immer auf 90%, das gibt bei mir den besten Kompromiss zwischen Klang und Lautstärke. Alles auf Anschlag ist also nicht immer die beste Lösung


----------



## Oromis16 (2. Juni 2016)

Tut mir Leid, aber das hatte ich noch nie :I

Die Lautstärke sollte für 25m² definitiv reichen, Verzerrungen hatte ich keine. Hatte die Minis aber zur Schonung der Ohren nur zwei Lieder "richtig" laut 
Der Bass ist natürlich nicht sehr stark (Aber zumindest für meine Verhältnisse mehr als stark genug), sondern wie beschrieben präzise. Für Fußmassagen durch Vibration müsstens die von dir vorgeschlagenen großen Cubes, besser ein 2.1 System sein.

Ontopic 100%: Habe ich in der Tat nur bei zwei Systemen probiert, ich passe die Passage mal schnell an


----------



## Kusanar (2. Juni 2016)

Okay, herzlichen Dank für die Rückmeldung 

Das Problem mit den 100% hatte ich übrigens auf 2 verschiedenen Boards und einer älteren SB-Karte (Soundblaster Live) bemerkt. Eines der Boards hatte dabei schon einen etwas besseren Soundchip mit gutem Rauschabstand und selbst bei dem waren auf 100% deutliche Probleme mit dem Klang festzustellen. Wenn's bei dir auf 100% ohne Probleme klappt, umso besser


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

Hat jmd die Lautsprecher schonmal auseinander genommen? Ich bin gerade am überlegen diese per Raspberry steuerbar zu machen. Hat da jmd Infos zum inneren Schaltplan und Aufbau?


----------



## Oromis16 (11. Dezember 2017)

Was meinst du denn genau mit "steuerbar zu machen"?


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Dezember 2017)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn genau mit "steuerbar zu machen"?



Naja den Input und die Lautstärke über eine Schaltung ändern zu können.


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Dezember 2017)

"hm"
Da beides über Bluetooth problemfrei geht würde ich das an dieser Stelle einfach mal bevorzugen.
Du kannst natürlich auch reinschauen und den Drehregler emulieren, aber selbst wenn das nur ein einfacher Poti ist: Digitalpotis wie du sie fürs Pi bräuchtest machen erfahrungsgemäß weniger Spaß als man sich erhofft


----------

